# sense rom for tbolt



## tcp112275 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking for a stable sense ROM. Do you all have any suggestions. I have been running cm7.

Thanks


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Give Das Bamf a try......

"Side Project 2.4.1" I think you would be pleased.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Look no further than my sig.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I really like Gingeritis 3D v1.0 Beta VIII, it is stable and really impressive. Check out the video's on You Tube of it..


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

lambda said:


> Look no further than my sig.


...fail.


----------



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

BAMF 2.4.1 has been the best sense ROM I've ever run.


----------



## kickyindahead (Jul 5, 2011)

ive been on das bamf remix 1.8.6 for a very long time and have never had an issue with it... id recommend that if you like froyo over ginger bread .. havent had a chance to try out bamf 2.4.1 yet so i dont know how that one is.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

lambda said:


> Look no further than my sig.


LMAO
gingeritis 3D is very stable I run it when you in theood for sence

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## amaury48 (Jul 15, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> I really like Gingeritis 3D v1.0 Beta VIII, it is stable and really impressive. Check out the video's on You Tube of it..


Definitely......Gingeritis V1.0 Beta 3D VIII...ran almost all GB Sense roms. This one for me by far has everything working (except for the known GB issues "VM"), extremely stable (no reboots, no- unable to return from hibernate), battery life is great... das BAMF is a close second.......

That's if you lean towards a Sense Rom....I personally do like all the glitter of Sense Roms....... just my 2 cents........


----------



## polish23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gotta say that SkyRaider has been my favorite songs far the battery life is ridiculously long too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cloft239 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm a big fan of SHIFTS3NS3 by DroidTh3ory as far as Sense goes. I'm more of an AOSP person myself, but IMO you can't go wrong with anything by DT.

I started on BAMF roms when I first rooted, they have good roms as well.

Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using shift sense, too. What is keeping me from using any of the AOSP roms as a daily driver is the network location bug. Once that is resolved I will go back.


----------



## cloft239 (Jul 27, 2011)

pmdied said:


> I'm using shift sense, too. What is keeping me from using any of the AOSP roms as a daily driver is the network location bug. Once that is resolved I will go back.


A fix has been found and has be implemented into most new AOSP roms. Absolutely 0 issues on SHIFTAO5P v 2.0 which has the fix cooked in. Its nice to not have to "flash a fix" lol.

Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

"cloft239 said:


> A fix has been found and has be implemented into most new AOSP roms. Absolutely 0 issues on SHIFTAO5P v 2.0 which has the fix cooked in. Its nice to not have to "flash a fix" lol.
> 
> Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


If you ate referring to the gps fix, I understand its been resolved. It's the network location bug that is still there. That is, using VZW's location for apps such as Where and weather apps.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"cloft239 said:


> A fix has been found and has be implemented into most new AOSP roms. Absolutely 0 issues on SHIFTAO5P v 2.0 which has the fix cooked in. Its nice to not have to "flash a fix" lol.
> 
> Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


I am sorry but I hate you, lol. I thought you were referring to the network location bug which is the only thing keeping me from aosp at this point, which of course no fix has been found yet.


----------



## cloft239 (Jul 27, 2011)

Whichever the fix is, my weather and location apps are always spot on. My location in Google browser, and Google+ "nearby" are accurate to the closest street.

Which apps are giving y'all problems?

Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"cloft239 said:


> Whichever the fix is, my weather and location apps are always spot on. My location in Google browser, and Google+ "nearby" are accurate to the closest street.
> 
> Which apps are giving y'all problems?
> 
> Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


I will give it a try after work. Fancy Widgets was my trouble maker.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm an AOSP guy myself but any DroidTh3ory ROM seems stable and gets updates frequently. Other Sense dev's seem to be a bit slower with the updates/added features. I've tried SkyRaider Zeus and it was nice but I just don't care for Sense really.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Bamf 2.4.1 is the best sense rom I've used. But got cm 7.1.7 working amazing with GPS and all. So I'm sticking to aosp for now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"cloft239 said:


> Whichever the fix is, my weather and location apps are always spot on. My location in Google browser, and Google+ "nearby" are accurate to the closest street.
> 
> Which apps are giving y'all problems?
> 
> Sent from my DARK HORSE SHIFTAO5P powered Thunderbolt


Tried it and same issue as before, location puts me in Africa. Not my actual location obviously.


----------



## haplyrootd2 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am running BAMF Sense 3.0 RC4.9 as a daily driver and after a few fixes and changes it is great. Battery life is also unbelievable.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm running the bamf side project. Asop roms with the buggy gps kill it for me


----------

